# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  21 and going bald

## Thebaldone1

Well I just turned 21 in march, but I can safely say I have been losing my hair since I was 20. I want to get a HT, but I'm new to all of this and don't know of any doctors.  My hair is pretty long so you can't really see how thin it is, but my receiving hairline is horrible. Any information would be nice. I was also thinking about shaving it completely and starting rogaine?

----------


## KeepTheHair

see a doctor

get on rogaine + propecia


Don't get a hairtransplant untill your older. once your cut your cut etc

----------


## Fixed by 35

Okay, these are the four steps I recommend you take: 

1) Go to a doctor and get a precription for Propecia. If they won't give you a prescription, buy it from Inhouse Pharmacy on the internet. Take the recommended dosage daily. Avoid missing doses. 

Take this for one year. If you are disatisfied with the results, take Avodart instead. 

Do not worry about the side effects. Most people don't get them. A lot of the reported side effects have more to do with the subject's age rather than taking the drug. 

2) Purchase the strongest minoxidil you can find and apply twice daily. 

3) Wash your hair with Nizoral. You can use Revivogen if you prefer, but Nizoral is a shampoo which many think should be FDA approved for hair loss. Some experts in hair loss do recommend it, it would be interesting to hear what some of the doctor's on the site think. 

Avoid shampoos with Sodium Laurel Sulphate at all costs. 

4) Blank out all suggestions to shave your head and get on with your life. People saying these things are not acting in your best interests. One day hair loss treatments will be available but may only be effective for those who have preserved what they can of their hair.

----------


## Thebaldone1

Thanks, I was just a little worried about the side effects of it though, what about adovart, does it have less side effects? The only reason I was thinking of shaving it well buzzing it was to take the rogaine foam because I know that you shed pretty bad on it so I thought it would look better if I atleast had really short hair then long

----------


## Fixed by 35

Avodart has more severe side effects and isn't FDA approved for hair loss. Personally, I just think it's stronger and it gets the job done (as well as any drug can anyway). 

Don't expect miracles from anything available though. For most people, the most they can hope for is maintenance. Regrowth of lost hair is far less common (though age is on your side in that respect).

----------


## KeepTheHair

Just take propecia at first, 1mg finasteride.

IMO don't take the strongest minoxidil until you have tried 5% and it hasn't worked.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I'd say go straight to strength. It's easier to preserve what you have, and if you use something too weak you'll make the job later a lot harder. Believe me, I know.

----------


## Winston

> I'd say go straight to strength. It's easier to preserve what you have, and if you use something too weak you'll make the job later a lot harder. Believe me, I know.


 Fixed by 35 you are  providing extremely irresponsible advice!  The key is to start with the lowest possible dosage of any medication and only increase the dosage if or when you need to. More is not necessarily  better in every scenario and in fact can impair progress in some cases. Revivogen will have no benefit in the treatment of hair loss .

----------


## Fixed by 35

I'm allowed to be irresponsible, I'm not a doctor! Of course, I should clarify, I'm from the 'Fight Hairloss to the Death' School, so I take much bigger risks than others might.

----------


## ODB

It sucks going bald at 21.  I'm 23 and know exactly what you're going through (since 17).  I kept my hair long for all of my childhood which complimented my surfer and "rebellious" lifestyle.  After years of hapless worrying about my condition, I finally decided to accept what I could not control.  I still keep it longer and have decent coverage but accept that it's a losing battle (if there were viable treatments, there would be no bald men).  Rogaine only amplified my bald spots and propecia was never an option (it turns men into eunichs)

All I have to say is that you must see the world from your own perspective and realize that everyone is different.  No one is safe from imperfections and it seems to become clearer as I mature.  Everyone has their problems and it's silly to see so many grown men fret about these problems relating to vanity.  We have become such an image obsessed culture that people think that how you look is how you are.  It's great to have conversations with people and blow their minds when I talk in depth about politics and business (looking like a stoned surfer).  It's crazy to see how prejudice everyone is about how you look, but change that when they discover how you are.

Of course the men on here who worry about being bald won't be the ones who own their look and become successful in spite of their shortcomings (only the strong will'd people do).  I highly respect the "f it" attitude held by most men who face balding.  I'd rather be a human who accepts his fate in this ONE CHANCE of life we have than someone who pathetically tries to cheat fate.  Once you see the truth (and it's not easy to come to terms with) you will find that hair, vanity, image, and worshipping youth isn't what makes a person successful or happy.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> I'm allowed to be irresponsible, I'm not a doctor! Of course, I should clarify, I'm from the 'Fight Hairloss to the Death' School, so I take much bigger risks than others might.


 
SIGN ME UP SIGN ME UP!!! TEACH ME GREAT MASTER. !!!
lol

I am actually planning on getting 15% minox as soon as I can.




> It sucks going bald at 21.  I'm 23 and know exactly what you're going through (since 17).  I kept my hair long for all of my childhood which complimented my surfer and "rebellious" lifestyle.  After years of hapless worrying about my condition, I finally decided to accept what I could not control.  I still keep it longer and have decent coverage but accept that it's a losing battle (if there were viable treatments, there would be no bald men).  Rogaine only amplified my bald spots and propecia was never an option (it turns men into eunichs)
> 
> All I have to say is that you must see the world from your own perspective and realize that everyone is different.  No one is safe from imperfections and it seems to become clearer as I mature.  Everyone has their problems and it's silly to see so many grown men fret about these problems relating to vanity.  We have become such an image obsessed culture that people think that how you look is how you are.  It's great to have conversations with people and blow their minds when I talk in depth about politics and business (looking like a stoned surfer).  It's crazy to see how prejudice everyone is about how you look, but change that when they discover how you are.
> 
> Of course the men on here who worry about being bald won't be the ones who own their look and become successful in spite of their shortcomings (only the strong will'd people do).  I highly respect the "f it" attitude held by most men who face balding.  I'd rather be a human who accepts his fate in this ONE CHANCE of life we have than someone who pathetically tries to cheat fate.  Once you see the truth (and it's not easy to come to terms with) you will find that hair, vanity, image, and worshipping youth isn't what makes a person successful or happy.


 Dude, there are good treatments. You don't have to accept it. Many people have kept and regrown good hair. And they look MUCH BETTER than going bald because of it. AND YES. it is worth the time and money!

Definitely is.

I will do whatever I can. Because if I go bald and didn't do anything I doubt i could ever forgive myself. And if there comes a cure along the lines sometime in the future...I want it to work to its maximum potential. If it can add hair. No point in being a norwood20 when you go for treatment!

We are fighting a worthy battle here  :Smile:

----------


## JOE-91

Very wise words ODB, if you can follow through with that thinking you will be happy. Losers like keepthehair really are in the minority when it comes to balding when you actually get out there in real life.

'You' are fighting a worthy battle keepthehair, don't put every balding man in the same sad box that your in.

----------


## smileyface19

KeeptheHair and fixedby35 aren't very cool. This forum is about giving the RIGHT advice (regardless of being a doctor or not) because people can't always get it elsewhere. If YOU (keepthehair and fixedby35) want to rot that's fine, but don't jeopardize other people from being able to treat their condition properly, who want to find a cure and live successful lives. Don't blame others because you're unhappy with the cards you've been dealt (you're whiny). I recently shaved my head, and it's not that bad, it feels great and takes no time to style (oh yeah, I forgot to mention, I'm not a meathead or a jock). I'd love to have hair more but I can't, and I get that now and I'm almost okay with that. Of everything I've learned about this experience, is that life is short and at the end of the road do you want to be the one who achieved success or not? That's the bottom line and everything in between is just an obstacle, including hair loss, in my opinion.

----------


## Winston

Well put smileyface.  I think its fair to say that most of us fall somewhere in the middle of the curve when it comes to how we feel about our hair loss.   We also have to remember that some of us come here with less knowledge about treatments then others, so it is good  for those the know to help educate those who might be posting from the hip, so to speak. Fixed by 35 is on the extreme end of the self loathing spectrum, but I do understand how he feels because I have felt the same at times. However I also know that there are far worse things then hair loss and I choose to live the best life I can no matter how things turn out for me.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I never told any one to go get minoxidil 15% from the start, or dutasteride from the start.

I really try to give good advice, even though I am a novice myself.


I was kidding about going extreme, although I would not stop myself from doing it all that much in the future if I had tried all other treatments.

Fixed By 35 has been very useful to me as a new user here, unlike you. He has provided me with lots of information to be honest. I appreciate that and respect him for it. Sure he has extreme views...I don't care. I think hair loss sucks and we just admit it. If it doesn't bother you, then whatever.

It bothers us. A lot.

----------


## Fixed by 35

What's worse than hair loss anyway? I hear a lot of people say that but to be honest in the last seven years I've been through life threatening illness, grief and redundancy and they were all a walk in the park compared to hair loss.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I agree. Hair loss is pretty shit.

Treating it aggressively might be the RIGHT advice. If you care about your hair why not defend it really well lol

and no im not crazy and not doing crazy shit but I think its definitely worth trying the best stuff out there, like dutasteride and minoxidil 15% and to see if it works. I am trying lesser things now but will move on to those in the near future. Hopefully this year I can improve the fullness of my hair somewhat again and wear it longer and grown out.

----------


## Fixed by 35

As for people who say life is still worth living as a bald person, I think they need some food for thought: 

1) Bald men never reach their full potential. 

No bald man is at the pinnacle of their chosen career today in the western world. For example, politicians need hair to reach the top; businessmen in the largest companies need hair to be CEO and actors need hair to have the broadest range. 

Bald men do okay, but they only come first in sport. Anywhere they can be discriminated against (i.e. anywhere that their career must to some extent be influenced by someone else), they won't come first. Not ever. 

2) Bald men are less attractive. 

Bald men are less attractive, but for some women hair loss is not as important as it is for others. Apparently studies show something like between 70%-90% of women prefer men with hair, but I guess this is not always important. 

However, I think it will become more important when fashions change. I think we've lived through a very lucky age, where head shaving has been in fashion, but I don't remember the last time I saw someone with a full head of hair with a shaved head. It's going out of fashion fast. 

The future is bleak. Some women will continue not to care as much as others and will prefer personality, but they'll choose a man with both over a bald man with character. Statistically you're likely to continue dating and maybe even marry, but probably not with your ideal woman because you can't be as choosy. 

I'm incredibly lucky that I've bucked that trend, but most bald men I know did not. 

3) Bald men are first in the firing line. 

Whenever I've been at a company that has had to make people redundant, it has always been bald men and loud women first. It has its perks when you have no responsibility and jobs aren't scarce; I lost a job in the boom years and took a big fat payout before quickly taking another job. But it's not so great in a recession. Bald men get the boot first because they look less dynamic. 

4) Bald discrimination is acceptable. 

It's not acceptable to be a racist, sexist, ageist or religious bigot in today's society. It's also extremely wrong to make fun of 'special' people. But you can still make slap head jokes. 

My sister once went out with a short borderline special needs bloke. You know the sort of person who was in and out of hospital during their childhood. 

He once made a joke about my baldness. I said it was better to be a bit thin on top than a retarded midget. Apparently what I said was unacceptable, whereas what he said was okay. Well, no, actually, no one has the right to mock you and think their own weaknesses are unexploitable! 



So, if you want this life, good for you. You must have a thick skin and low expectations. I'm not interested in that sort of life, and I'd happily trade in 50 years of life for one more year with hair.

----------


## smileyface19

I don't want that life and am not going to live that life. People only tease you because they are over compensating for something wrong with them that people can't 'obviously observe'. No offence but all of the reasons you just listed off fixedby35 sound like a sad man's life full of despair. Quite frankly, with hair or not, I think life is much more complex to have a sad life, just look at what's going on in nature around you. Honestly, who are we to say or not say this is a process of evolution and great physiological change in the human body. Go study some of the greatest men to have ever lived and it might surprise you at how many were not balding, but completely bald, and who knew that this body we live in is only a shell, you're brain and thought is what counts and what will be discussed later on down the latter. To get you started if you're interested, check out: Charles Darwin, Leonardo de Vinci, and Thomas Edison (although Tesla was a thousand times smarter but he had a lot of hair)... take notice I didn't mention the big 3; Bruce Willis, Vin Diesel, and Jason Statham because these men have no real life quality except they can play characters well so how about we stop listing these guys off as front runners on the bald wagon.

----------


## StayStrongMen

> As for people who say life is still worth living as a bald person, I think they need some food for thought: 
> 
> 1) Bald men never reach their full potential. 
> 
> No bald man is at the pinnacle of their chosen career today in the western world. For example, politicians need hair to reach the top; businessmen in the largest companies need hair to be CEO and actors need hair to have the broadest range. 
> 
> Bald men do okay, but they only come first in sport. Anywhere they can be discriminated against (i.e. anywhere that their career must to some extent be influenced by someone else), they won't come first. Not ever. 
> 
> 2) Bald men are less attractive. 
> ...


 We get it dude, how many times are you going to say the same thing? This forum is meant to help others, not hinder their progress. It sickens me to think how many people might come to this forum seeking guidance after first realizing they are losing hair and become dramatized when they start reading your nonsense about how life is meaningless. GTFO of here.

You represent "the most extreme reaction to baldness". Of course life is going to suck if you spend every day of your life writing novels about why everyone's life should suck as a bald man on forums. Take your pessemistic views and spew them somewhere else.

Have you gotten psychiatric attention yet?

----------


## Fixed by 35

Times are changing. What you need to realise is that once upon a time you could be bald and great. Those days are over. 

To have the opportunity of greatness, with the exception of sport, you have to pass the image test first. You can't be a world leader until you are elected; you have to pass the image test. You can't be a CEO until you climb the junior ranks; you have to pass the image test. You can't be a mature actor until you've played some minor roles; you need to pass the image test. 

We live in an image obsessed culture. In the past things like intelligence and wisdom reigned supreme. Now, you need image as well. 

There's no point trying to lead a full life when one third of what you need has been snatched away before you even cross the starting line.

----------


## KeepTheHair

What he says is 100% the truth. Why does he need psychiatric help lol...


I agree with him about hair loss can greatly mess up your chances in life.


I still love life etc though. Life is good. Id rather live it bald than not live it. Very much so.


But I will also try to regain my hair. At almost all costs.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I get some pleasure out of life, in food and travel for example. I just get no satisfaction in my career and don't expect to because of hair loss. I also have no prospect of ever having the political career I wanted, again because of hair loss. 

So it's like life is only running on half power at the moment and I'm starting to get bored of it. I don't think psychiatry could change that.

----------


## KeepTheHair

In my opinion, thats rational. Hair loss sucks ass. It's worse than people make it out to be. To me it might even be worse than losing a leg or so...I am not kidding. Both sucks...but I would choose hair. 


Hopefully though histogen comes through for us folks. I doubt they will have trouble with funding, there are some rich bald guys out there.

----------


## Fixed by 35

The negative reaction to losing hair and losing a limb are surprisingly similar in most people questioned. Losing hair is just more common and less inconvenient. I think the real difference that might make losing a limb more appealling is that it engenders sympathy rather than ridicule. 

It's the fact that baldness is allowed to be ridiculed that really makes me angry.  :Mad:

----------


## KeepTheHair

Exactly.

When someone sees a bald guy he gets a smirk on his face and thinks "lol...that must suck haha" they can scoff at you. They see your hair loss and it's a big joke.


Would this happen to a guy who lost a limb? no.


In my opinion anyway that says hair loss doesn't dramatically change your life is extremely deluded and needs help. 

It's just the plain truth. Thats why these forums exist and that is why we are so damn desperate for a cure.

I won't lie to myself.

----------


## JOE-91

Hahaha, keepthehair and fixedby35 you pair are ****ing losers man. Upload some pictures so that people can see the cretins there hearing this shit from. How does it make you feel when you go out in the real world and see balding guys living happy, fulfilling lives while your both a complete mess over something that you can't stop.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Well atleast we dont go around calling people 

"****ing losers"

----------


## smileyface19

keepthehair, you're not a loser, you're just gullible. fixedby35 is a loser though.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I've yet to meet a happy bald man under 50. I'll let you know when I do.

----------


## JOE-91

> I've yet to meet a happy bald man under 50. I'll let you know when I do.


 WOW.

You sad, sad little man, your views are moronic. In all honesty though what kind of people do you meet? your clearly a loser, and always have been so I imagine that the people you do communicate with, maybe there even friends are complete and utter losers as well. I think it's safe to say that you are one of those that was ugly and had no character before male pattern baldness, so now your trying to blame everything on it, and put every bald man in the same band.

Do you leave the house very often?

----------


## KeepTheHair

Dude, some people come here to vent, Fixed is one of them.

Give the guy a break. Hair loss means a lot to him. It does to me as well. He never personally attacked you guys like you are attacking him.

Let him vent. Whats the problem?

I am sure he is a successful guy with a good relationship and a good life. He comes here to vent like some of us do. Hair loss is frustrating. 


Do not take his venting and ranting so personal man. 

Let's all just relax. 





oh btw, hair loss sucks

----------


## peaches22724

Fixed brings up a lot and I mean a lot of very good points and it is actually really nice to see that some people actually feel the same way I feel. However, he takes things way too far. People don't realize how psychologically debilitating it is. I will agree, losing your hair young, is so beyond awful.  Being insecure and hiding everything constantly.  Being so terrified of ridicule that you just remove yourself from situations and actually miss out on a lot of life.

It can easily impact your work life, social life and make the simplest tasks burdensome, like taking a shower at someone else' house or fixing your hair after having a hat on and so on and so on.

However, having to deal with it does make you a more compassionate person toward other people's sensibilities.  Never, do I mock someone in a way that they might take personally and this is something that I've learned, through being humbled.  It also makes you realize you're going to have to become more "personality-based" instead of just basing your self worth on your looks.

I completely disagree about "standing out in the workplace." There are plenty of balding men that are company heads, CEO's and the like, they are people that have just accepted it, are secure and move forward.  The key is getting past of the point of your insecurities.  For me, I haven't been able to actually shape my hair in years.  It stinks, why get all dressed up to look your best if your hair looks stupid?  I just want a dense hair behind my hair line so I can actually shape and style, if it looks a little thin in the back and crown I think I can handle that because, I'll still look good.

Anyhow, while I completely agree with a lot of the things you say, I think you can bypass alot of worries by utilizing an HT and a maintenance drug like Propecia to get you to a point where you can become secure again and this should actually make most people happy.

----------


## Samson

Lol real popcorn thread! =)))))

Although, there are some issues in play that aren't laughing matters. I do sympathize with Fixed and Keep.  Hair loss sucks.  

As far as I've read, Fixed only expressed his own views and feelings on his predicament. He is certainly entitled to his opinions, no matter how extreme they are.  What he feels is reality for him, and no less valid than what anyone else feels.  Although his chosen treatments might be a bit extreme for most, he is certainly entitled to treat his affliction in the manner he chooses to.  As far as his advice being extreme, I would like to believe that we all are intelligent enough to choose for ourselves, what is right.  

Moreover, I really don't think there's a need to call neither Keep nor Fixed, sad or a losers just because their opinions don't coincide with yours.  Before labeling someone a loser, perhaps a paragraph with correct grammar and syntax, without run on sentences, lack of punctuation and capitalization, and knowing the difference between your and you're, there, their and they're is in order.

Having said that,  Fixed's sweeping statements on the downside of being a bald man, are not entirely true, although in many cases they are.  Plenty of bald men, even outside sports, have reached positions of prominence and power.  Yul Brynner, Telly Savalas, Ben Kingsley were/is bald, and yet achieved great success as actors.  Bruce Willis, old and bald as he is, is considered a sex symbol, and has proven to have more staying power as an A lister, than most actors with hair.  Last time I checked, Steve Jobs is pretty bald, and despite that, one of the most influential CEOs of our time.  MJ is bald and CEO of the Bobcats.  Phill Jackson (I bleed purple and gold) has more rings (11, God willing 12 by the end of the playoffs) than any other lion maned coach or player in the NBA.  Jesse Ventura is bald and also a former pro wrestler and governor of Minnesota.  James Carville, a perennial political commentator and advisor to presidents, is extermely bald yet prominent.  Ike, although our last one, is one of five bald U.S presidents.  Who is more powerful than the commander in chief?

As for me, I'm just starting to thin out, (if curious check out my pics on the thread "40 and developing a bald spot") but I'm willing to go to great lengths in order to keep my hair.  For anyone that's willing to sack up and shave it, more power to you.  It's just not what I choose.

Cheers,............

----------


## KeepTheHair

I think the point fixed tried to make is that it is harder, not impossible. So I still think it is entirely valid because it is harder for a bald guy to get the girld, or get the job I think.


Personally for me, hair means a lot...I would look terrible without my hair. My hair is really starting to thin out and I am quickly heading to a norwood 3 vertex. I am not quite there yet. I still have a good crown but it is definitely thinning out. I will choose to treat this aggressively, because to me...losing my hair would be more irresponsible than have some side effects that won't nearly effect my life as much as losing my hair would. That's the way I choose to handle my problem. Although all I do at the moment is 2% minoxidil and 1mg finasteride and 2% ketoconazole shampoo. Nothing extreme yet. I do plan on adding 15% minoxidil soon and Spironolactone lotion. This to me is not irresponsible. I have read numberous times that Dr. Lee's 15% minoxidil actually doesn't have that much side effects at all, perhaps less than standard rogaine.

I think if someone uses avodart as a first measure that would be a bad idea. But what else really is that bad to do? I think an aggressive regimen is the way to go to treat hair loss, especially if it is that important in your life.


I am going to try my best to recover some ground and hold the fort until a cure comes out. If I am unable to do this my quality of life will suffer, no doubt. But I will still live a good life and enjoy it very much. But while I still have a good amount of hair I will do my best to keep it and hopefully improve it too.

Good luck guys

----------


## Samson

My apologies to the o.g poster, for perpetuating the high jack of your thread.  I just joined the board and got enough information to start a regimen.  I hope you will too.

To Fixed: I've read several of other threads that you chimed in on.  Dude I really feel your pain.  I hope you don't mind my saying this, but your attitude towards hair loss is so downtrodden as to sound borderline satirical/ comical.  If it weren't for your extensive posts, I'd be inclined to believe that you are playing a joke on the board.  However, anyone that writes as well as you do, must be somewhat intelligent. Anyone intelligent, most likely wouldn't invest that much time on such an eloborate hoax.  

I really do sympathize with your sentiments about discrimination and lost youth.  On the other hand, you are letting your hair loss defeat you by letting yourself go, in other areas.  I'm not saying accept your hair loss, but rather improve yourself in other areas, while treating your hair loss.  Not working out and finding no satisfaction in neither career nor social life is to let your hair loss get the best of you.  If you really are so die hard about waging war on the cursed gene, win in other areas.  

As far as not having kids, thereby preventing prolification of the gene, not everyone has the same attitude towards hair loss.  My most recent ex, a very beautiful girl (although a real *&^%#%# bitch) had a proclivity for bald guys.  Her two guys before me were bald.  One of them a well paid model featured on billboards and magazines worldwide.  Don't assume that your future generations will have a similarly negative expericence as yours.  

My post most likely wont have an effect on your attitude but I'd still like to say that "the race aint over".  Go ahed and do the HT.  If it doesn't pan out, don't throw in the towel.  "Perception is reality" (so perhaps change your perception?).  "The world is your oyster", you can do whatever you want.  Hah how's that for cliches? 

I really wish success for you in your endeavors.  Life indeed is short, entirely too short to let hair loss get the best of you.

Best,.....

----------


## Samson

> I think the point fixed tried to make is that it is harder, not impossible. So I still think it is entirely valid because it is harder for a bald guy to get the girld, or get the job I think.
> 
> 
> Personally for me, hair means a lot...


 Hey Keep,

I get the point he's making and I must say I agree for the most part.

I'm with you about hair.  It means a lot to me as well.  My buddies always tells me I'm a vain bitch.  Alas, I'm almost 40 and unwilling to adjust my attitude so phukk em.  Propecia and 5% minoxidil it is.  Fortunately, my predecessors kept most of their hair into their 60's with thinning on top only, hairline intact.  Perhaps rogaine and propecia will give me thicker hair into my 70's.

Best,.......

----------


## KeepTheHair

What I would like to happen is everyone in this thread somehow reverse their hairloss, recover some ground and just be happy.

That would be a great experience to see that... Fixed, get that hair transplant man, it will make you very happy until histogen serves the knockout punch. I am going to aggressively try to reverse some of my thinning areas. I hope things go well for you Samson, as well as the others.

----------


## Samson

> I hope things go well for you Samson, as well as the others.


 
Thanks, much appreciated!

----------


## Fixed by 35

Life is too short and yet with hair loss it is too long... 

I've done a lot of good things in the last seven years. I have a very well paid job, a very good undergraduate degree and a professional qualification that puts me in the career path of the sixth highest paid profession in the UK (company secretary). 

I've travelled extensively to Canada, Spain, Portugal, France, Turkey, Belgium, Ireland, Australia, Thailand and Singapore all in the last three years. 

I have the best girlfriend in the world and I'm engaged. 

But you know what? Apart from the last one, I've derived zero satisfaction out of everything I've done in the last seven years. 

That's the problem. I can be very successful, but happiness is an enigma.

----------


## KeepTheHair

You going to get the hair transplant?


btw please reply on some of the treatment topics i started in the Treatment section, if you don't mind lol 

Curious about your opinion.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I have no opinion on the treatments because I've never used them. My hunch is that they'll be no more effective than minoxidil, otherwise it would be worth getting FDA approval (incidentally, it wouldn't be worth getting FDA approval if they were no better than minoxidil, unless they were cheaper to manufacture and sell, so they could work at least as well). 

I'm not sure yet about the hair transplant. I'm somewhat concerned about the condition of my hair in general. Very straw like and dead these days. The texture is nothing like what it was seven years ago.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Yeah,

what I was hoping is filling my regimen with a bunch of extra things to help me maximize results. I really thing a little extra might do a lot more good than some people think. I have read a lot of good things on fluridil. It is definitely one of my last resorts if none the current things works. Spiro I will buy now, as it is cheap. I will use it only on my vertex and temples. That way I can make it last a long time.

I read on Dr.Lee's website that 5% ******* + 1mg Finasteride has shown to have regrowth in 70% of men! That is excellent. I was so glad when I read that.

So, I think that if I can use 15% *******, Finasteride, Spironolactone lotion, ketoconazole/salicylic shampoo then I can probably up that numbers some more. I am very young still too and still in the early stages. It is my dream right now to have good hair again...It would be amazing.

So, I respect you as a veteran hair loss sufferer and thought you might have some input?    I am surprised you haven't read about fluridil etc yet. Clinical trials prove it to be very effective. A lot of forum users on the internet give it good reviews. 

As always though, dutasteride will remain a last resort.

For now:

Finasteride 1mg
Minoxidil 2% and soon 15%
Spironolactone Lotion
Ketoconazole Shampoo 2%


For the future if this regimen does not yield results:

Dutasteride
Fluridil 




What is your current regimen? I actually made a thread about it lol... If you care. Do you think it is worth my time to add some biotin or vitamin type supplements? Anyway, I am obsessed at the moment it seems. I hope this stuff works for me. Good luck to you. You sound like a guy with a lot of money...there have been some beyond amazing HT results on this forum man. There are some very good doctors. 1 transplant will change your look significantly until histogen's formula. 

Good luck, let me know what you think about my regimen etc

----------


## Samson

> Life is too short and yet with hair loss it is too long... 
> 
> I've done a lot of good things in the last seven years. I have a very well paid job, a very good undergraduate degree and a professional qualification that puts me in the career path of the sixth highest paid profession in the UK (company secretary). 
> 
> I've travelled extensively to Canada, Spain, Portugal, France, Turkey, Belgium, Ireland, Australia, Thailand and Singapore all in the last three years. 
> 
> I have the best girlfriend in the world and I'm engaged. 
> 
> But you know what? Apart from the last one, I've derived zero satisfaction out of everything I've done in the last seven years. 
> ...


 
Ok, so I won't worry about you too much.  You seem smart, accomplished and together.  Maybe that perfect happiness has eluded you, but who is really truly happy? Besides, it still sounds like you have derived a certain measure of satisfaction from your work. If not from your career, then from the benefits you reaped, from the financial freedom your career has afforded you.  I don't buy the zero satisfaction thing.  If it were true, you wouldn't have kept on travelling.  

Nevertheless, if travelling hasn't given you the satisfaction you've been looking for, why not try something else?  This is completely out in left field but I suggest you get a ferrari and find some really twisty roads and tunnels to hit.  Perhaps take it to the track.  You''ll find that the tune of a v8/v12 shifted by an f1 tranny can be extremely therapeutic.  If that doesn't do it for you, get a Ducati or a Mangusta.  If speed doesn't do it for you, hell have a threesome or a full blown orgy *.^  

Upon complaining to my friend about my not being able to find the right girl to marry in 39 years, he told me "God is fair".  My buddy is not a man of faith but he's got a point.  I never had problems getting the girl but I still haven't found the one. Another one of my friends was given fair looks (thick hair), had a great career and became wealthy and married the right girl.  His first kid was born with two heart chambers.  They went through hell.  Buddy, trust me, nobody gets it all.

Your cross to bear was losing hair.  Perhaps to you, it's equivalent or worse than losing a limb.  However, each one of us gets a burden to carry.  That's probably not going to make you feel better, but at least you have the means to remedy your affliction.

By the way, I have thoroughly enjoyed reading your posts.  Not that I'm gloating in your misery, but I find your posts very compelling and humorous in a dry, noirish way (that only Brits are capable of), even if not intended so.

Best,......

----------


## Samson

By the way, Keep,

Christ, you really are a man on a mission.  My guess is, your determination eventually will yield a head filled with locks.  Just stay away from Delilah.

----------


## Fixed by 35

I do make some attempt at humour, I must admit. One of lifes last remaining pleasures. It's hard to convey on a message board though, and most people don't get it. I'm very glad you did! 

That's the great thing about the internet. It is blind.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I have always found Fixed's posts to be quite entertaining  :Smile: 

Some of them very informative as well.

----------


## Fixed by 35

As for lengthy regimes, I'd have to say I've moved beyond them now. Three things work to an extent, so use them. Don't get caught up in any other treatments, because they're unproven, untested and you don't know if they really work. Remember the placebo effect can be a strong one too. 

A lot of these products do the same thing. For example, dutasteride, finasteride, beta sitosterol and saw palmetto do very similar things, results largely being dependent upon strength. There's very little point using more than one at a time and finasteride is probably the best one to use. Dutasteride seems to have fizzled out as a solution because it's hard to prove any need to block both types of DHT. I'll keep using dutas until I run out then I'll switch to a proper Propecia prescription. 

Likewise, with Minoxidil, Fluridil and a plethora of other topicals. Most are growth stimulants. So is garlic (if you want some natural wnt proteins, give it a try). They all work to an extent but I can't be bothered with topicals anymore because they never really worked very well because they can't permeate the scalp well enough. 

Finally, shampoos. Nizoral or something along those lines is where it's at and I'll be using it soon. I guess you might say it's a topical, but it's not such a pain to apply! I'll see if it works; even if it doesn't, it's still nicer than the commercial rubbish. 

The other reason I've moved on from extensive regimes is because I want to know what's actually working. I would say you need to just use the big three for now, most of the other stuff is pale imitation. There's no point wasting money on a cupboard full of stuff that does the same job either. 

And finally, I have quite a lot of confidence in one or two companies which keep things in perspective. *Nothing on the market today works very well, if at all.*  That's why a lot of research is going on right now. I only take drugs for preservation because I have no faith in currently available products stimulating regrowth. 

I can hold out for a few more years for something that will really work, even if I do have to have patchy hair. I refuse to shave my head, because then I will lose my identity and fade into the background with all the other balding blokes with bald heads who have zero identity in their desperation to conform. If you want to keep hold of your identity, you should never conform except on your own terms. If the world thinks shaved heads are better, then bully for them. I bet most of the world wouldn't grab for a razor if they were the ones losing their hair!

----------


## KeepTheHair

I agree with you that most growth stimulants are useless and a waste of time. But the reason I brought up fluridil is the clinical research shows it can actually do something worth our time and money. I think it is a good product, just too expensive for me right now.

Stuff like coffee garlic or whatever won't have the effect fluridil has, no ways. It actually acts against DHT etc etc etc. I think it is DEFINITELY worth a try. But I will only use it once all else fails. Enough people on enough forums have given it good reviews for me to think it is worth it. Just I don't have the money right now I already spent a crap load on a minoxidil supply. My finasteride supply is cheap. I hope it gets here.

Thanks for your reply though, I agree with you. But I do think spironolactone and fluridil is definitely something worth at least reading about.

But yeah 15% minoxidil should yield good results in most patients in my opinion, are you going to try it?

Full speed ahead. I hope we can all comment here in a year from now and have fixed our hair problems. Although that is extremely optimistic... 

One day hopefully we will be able to look back at this thread and laugh. But for now I will just try to be more aggressive than my hair loss.

----------


## ODB

This is an excellent debate hitting both sides of the spectrum.

Fixed: Yes being bald can be a hinderance to those who judge you solely based on appearance.  I can't believe you worked in a company which sh!t canned men based on their baldness.  Hahaha, you gotta admit thats kind of funny.  

When people comment to me about my hair I always come back with something like, "You should become a Male Beauty pagent judge you poof."

Keep the Hair:  I guess I wasn't specific enough about my vitamin regimine which has been helping me keep what I have.

I take Biotin supplements and Saw Palmetto with my daily multivitamin now and have noticed a number of things occuring.

I took saw palmetto for about 6 months religiously and stopped for a couple of weeks to see what would happen.

During those two weeks of saw palmetto hiatus, I shed a whole bunch of hairs that had white stuff covering the bulbs of hair (I guess the white stuff was DHT).  Since then I continued Saw Palmetto and have noticed a sharp decrease in the white stuff from hairs that fall out.  I also use an organic soap (Dr. Bronners Hemp Based) and have found that to help my overall skin/scalp health.  My Dermotologist prescibed me Nizoral shampoo and I use that once a week, which has also helped.

Fixed has an extreme view on hairloss and I don't discredit all of his opinons although he speaks on generalities based on his observations.  I want to prove my worth on this planet absent of my looks, but will not discredit my shared view with Fixed that Western culture is Image Obsessed.  

Balding can be extremely turmultuous for anyone affected.  I am not immune to feeling sorry for myself but I find that this sorrow disappears whenever I see someone in a wheelchair or in positions worse off than I.  

Life is a balance of opposites though and I find that anyone who is on the fringe with their opinions (political, business, finance, finding love, etc.) are always balancing eachother out and landing somewhere in the middle.  I see those who understand this balance hold two differing view simultaneously and objectivly assess them, come to better conclusions than those who cling to extremes.

These forums are an amazing place to 1)Vent 2)Learn and 3)Share.

----------


## JOE-91

> Lol real popcorn thread! =)))))
> 
> Although, there are some issues in play that aren't laughing matters. I do sympathize with Fixed and Keep.  Hair loss sucks.  
> 
> As far as I've read, Fixed only expressed his own views and feelings on his predicament. He is certainly entitled to his opinions, no matter how extreme they are.  What he feels is reality for him, and no less valid than what anyone else feels.  Although his chosen treatments might be a bit extreme for most, he is certainly entitled to treat his affliction in the manner he chooses to.  As far as his advice being extreme, I would like to believe that we all are intelligent enough to choose for ourselves, what is right.  
> 
> Moreover, I really don't think there's a need to call neither Keep nor Fixed, sad or a losers just because their opinions don't coincide with yours.  Before labeling someone a loser, perhaps a paragraph with correct grammar and syntax, without run on sentences, lack of punctuation and capitalization, and knowing the difference between your and you're, there, their and they're is in order.
> 
> Having said that,  Fixed's sweeping statements on the downside of being a bald man, are not entirely true, although in many cases they are.  Plenty of bald men, even outside sports, have reached positions of prominence and power.  Yul Brynner, Telly Savalas, Ben Kingsley were/is bald, and yet achieved great success as actors.  Bruce Willis, old and bald as he is, is considered a sex symbol, and has proven to have more staying power as an A lister, than most actors with hair.  Last time I checked, Steve Jobs is pretty bald, and despite that, one of the most influential CEOs of our time.  MJ is bald and CEO of the Bobcats.  Phill Jackson (I bleed purple and gold) has more rings (11, God willing 12 by the end of the playoffs) than any other lion maned coach or player in the NBA.  Jesse Ventura is bald and also a former pro wrestler and governor of Minnesota.  James Carville, a perennial political commentator and advisor to presidents, is extermely bald yet prominent.  Ike, although our last one, is one of five bald U.S presidents.  Who is more powerful than the commander in chief?
> ...


 I think it's fair to say that I have been 'told' there, apologies for the poor grammar and punctuation. I could actually see the humorous side in there posts, but being only 19 and going bald very quickly myself his 'views' just began to irritate me. I don't take them seriously but some of the stuff in this thread could leave other young balding male visitors absolutely devastated, everyone's entitled to there opinions though so I apologise for the attack, and as it's been said both fixed and keepthehair are clearly intelligent blokes so I am probably being ignorant.

For the record, I am having a hard time dealing with hair loss myself, I tried generic finasteride and suffered sexual side effects throughout the whole of the 5 months that I used it for, I believe that I am only just getting back to normal a month after quitting.  So my weapons for staving off the loss for as long as possible are just Rogaine foam and Nizoral shampoo. I shave my head to the bone occasionally but usually do a 0.5. While I can understand a dislike for a totally shaven head, making a big deal of a grade 1-4 is very vein indeed, many guys look better with a shaven head than with long hair. 

Out of interest fixed, when did hair loss really hit home with you? I ask because you have managed to get an undergraduate degree and gain good employment. Were you fighting extensive hair loss when you were at university? I have some offers from excellent universities next year and I must admit, hair loss is leaving me doubtful about what should be one of the best 'phases' of my life.

This was me last year:



Now:

----------


## Fixed by 35

I began losing hair at 20, and dropped out of university and finished via distance learning as a result. I never went to the graduation to avoid having a photo taken. 

My career has steadily declined as my hair loss has worsened.

----------


## JOE-91

> I began losing hair at 20, and dropped out of university and finished via distance learning as a result. I never went to the graduation to avoid having a photo taken. 
> 
> My career has steadily declined as my hair loss has worsened.


 I can understand how it hit you this hard, my mums boyfriend had a bad time of it when he was younger. NOT the route I want to take.
 Fixed by 35, you seem very honest, give me the brutal truth about my shaven head, above ^^

----------


## Delphi

I cant see your whole face, but from the picture you look very good with a shaved head! It really suits you.

----------


## Fixed by 35

Brutal truth? You look no better or worse without hair; you're very lucky as you clearly have the head for it. That said, in business, the head with hair would get you a lot further than the head without, at least in my opinion. 

I think one of the problems for me and a lot of guys out there is that we don't have your skin tone, which makes a big difference. It works on a scale. When a black guy shaves his head, it's barely noticeable (unless he had an enormous afro of course). When men of Asian descent shave their heads, it looks good. Even when a white guy with a reasonably dark skin tone shaves their head, it's still okay. But when you live in the UK, have a pinky coloured head and you're pale skinned, it looks absolutely terrible! Honestly, only the Scandinavians have more to fear than us!

----------


## KeepTheHair

I personally think the without hair probably fits you "ok".

But sorry to say you definitely look a LOT better with the hair. I am just being honest.

----------


## Fixed by 35

Maybe. A good way to deal with hair loss is apparently to leave town. It's better dealing with people who didn't know what you looked like with hair, as they have no comparatives with you in the past. They're also extremely unlikely to make light of your baldness, because they aren't sure how you'd react. 

Talking of reactions, it's always good to have a person's most embarrassing trait in your arsenal. If they mock you, you give them hell. If someone's fat and making fun of your baldness, ask them if they have to walk through doors sideways. If they are short, ask them if they were a munchkin in the Wizard of Oz. If they didn't go to a very good school or did a useless degree, ask them what stopped them from getting proper qualifications. Believe me, it works wonders for confidence and gets a lot of people off your back.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Yeah...I have thought about that...


There was one day where I thought of doing the opposite... I dunno...

Like someone says, wow you hair sucks and you just say, "Yeah I know man. Your hair looks pretty good still. Lucky you man."


I've never tried it... because I simply have a sensitive ego and if someone mocks me id mock them right back because like anyone else I also don't like it when people think they are better than me.

But I wonder if being positive like that isn't the better route though. The negative stuff just goes on and on forever.

----------


## Fixed by 35

Believe me, if you try to be positive, you end up opening yourself up to ridicule. Do you really want to crack bald jokes at your own expense for the rest of your life?

You'll also develop an inferiority complex over time as you keep allowing people with hair to put you down in a 'friendly' way. You will basically be allowing these people free reign to feel superior to you. 

The best way to deal with people is on a level. Don't become the butt of all the jokes because it's 'positive.' If they want to joke about your baldness, then they're effectively giving you permission to highlight their frailties. If they're not, then there's something wrong with *their* sense of humour. Remember, either it's all okay, or none of it is okay. Nobody should believe they are above ridicule, regardless of what is wrong with them (you might remember I called a disabled person a 'retarded dwarf' in return for him calling me 'baldy.' Remember, it's either all okay, or none of it is). 

What would you rather do. Sit in a room with your friends being called chrome dome, slap head, baldy etc etc, or for the conversation to be a two way street? How would you have behaved before baldness? 

Seriously, don't let yourself become the comic relief and don't spare anyone.

Here's an example of how extreme you can let it go. If you are being mocked by a man who has a full head of hair but also a special needs child, you can look him in the eye and say 'at least my dad's crappy genes only made me bald, your third class spunk nearly kills your child every day.' Believe me, they deserve it.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I agree.

To me baldness is one of the worst things that could happen to me. One of the WORST. 

That is why when someone jokes about it he better be ready for it. EVERYONE has something you can mock them about.

I think I missed the dwarf joke but it is pretty funny lol....... I am gonna try to find it now.

Thanks for the advice. But it is all hugely complex and hair loss is pissing me off lately more than ever.

----------


## smileyface19

"Here's an example of how extreme you can let it go. If you are being mocked by a man who has a full head of hair but also a special needs child, you can look him in the eye and say 'at least my dad's crappy genes only made me bald, your third class spunk nearly kills your child every day.' Believe me, they deserve it." - Spoken like a ****ing true idiot. 

Come to Canada, we won't make fun of your special needs kids here.

----------


## Fixed by 35

Either it's all okay, or none of it is. I'm not going to let anyone think they can take the piss out of my problems and think their problems are 'above humour.' And I mean no one.

----------


## KeepTheHair

I agree... People shouldn't make fun of each others situations.

smileyface, stop the personal attacks... what is wrong with you?

----------


## Fixed by 35

Maybe he just doesn't get it. Why should something that hurts me a lot be allowed to be made light of, when something that hurts them be above ridicule? That's not a level playing field, and opens me up to be the inferior. I don't want to be in that position and I'll play hard ball to get out of it.

----------


## smileyface19

You guys are bitter. Why are you talking about their special needs kids at all, what do they have to do with it. It's not a personal attack, it's just the truth, I thought we had access to the truth on this site. Grow some balls and attack him if he's making fun of you, but don't involve the kids man, grow up. Get your priorities in check because I think you're veering a bit off the topic, which is your hair loss bothering you and not someone else's child or their special needs.

Peace.

----------

